# Wysong dog food any good?



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

If so, which one?

I was recently picking up Fromm and met a customer that had several small bags of Wysong ( I guess it's sold in small bags). He said he's fed his dogs this food all his life and he's 16 doing well (some sort of mutt). So it got me curious if this is any good. The packaging looks a bit cheezy though :wavey:


----------



## Running Star (Nov 4, 2011)

Food looks ok to me but my girl dosen't do well on high protein food.
I also feed my girl Formm food and she dose well on it.
Her coat is nice and soft and shiney and there isn't any runny poop.
With high protein food she has runny poop.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My mother just put her dogs and cats on it. Her dogs were having many skin issues even though they were on another high quality grain free dog food. It has been a few weeks, so I am waiting to see what happens.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I know my breeder swore by it. My puppy came home on it, but she was a bit of a barfer as a baby, and I couldn't take the smell of the herbs - especially the regurgitated rosemary! - at 6am! 

I switched my dog's food only for that reason.


----------

